# Made a Rivet



## rock_breaker (Nov 27, 2020)

Last weekend the younger daughter handed me a ladle asking for a repair, the inner rivet in the spoon had broken. I have a piece of  1/2" stainless steel rod on hand so the worst part of the project  was hand sawing the rod off (0.25"). Definitely not a big deal but did re-enforce the "why we have workshops" feeling. As it turns out the the ladle is some what of a keepsake given to her by her grandmother some 40 years ago.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 27, 2020)

It should easily make it another 40 years, for her grandchildren.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 27, 2020)

Of course since there are no pictures we can't verify anything...


----------

